# 34'' Dehler Optima 101: questions



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*34'''' Dehler Optima 101: questions*

I''ve read the reviews and viewed the pictures on the net of the new Dehler 34. VERY nice - and more than I can spend.

There are a few 34'' Dehler Optima 101s from the late 1980s for sale in North America...

Van de Stadt design/Dehler built - a strong pedigree. But I''m having trouble fixing the design, likely performance characteristics, and purpose in my mind.

What are the experiences with &/or opinions of this boat.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

*34'''' Dehler Optima 101: questions*

I have always liked these boats. They are IOR era designs but they were nicely rounded boats to sail offering good performance in a wide range of conditions, as well as nice accommodations and very good construction quality. They were clearly intended as racer cruisers and could be successful at both in their day. Today they are a little slow as compared to more modern designs but they are still good sailing boats that should be raceable at the club level anyway. The fractional rig is a great set up for shorthanded or single-handed sailing.

Good luck,
Jeff


----------



## paulmcquillan (Jan 4, 2002)

*34'''' Dehler Optima 101: questions*

A dock neighbor had one for several years, and we went sailing a number of times.

Inteligent design and gear layout for the most part. Liked the cockpit. Less thrilled about guests/kids working around the mid cockpit traveler. He upgraded to the Harken windward sheeting traveler, which was nice.

Hull is solid (and thin) but still stiff. High quality fittings. Typical german over-engineering.

comopromises: head extrends across entire cabin w slide out sink-in-a-drawer. Ice box is tiny (imagine lunch on Lake Zurich). There was something strange about the bow roller (don''t think it had one). Toe rail was molded in and a little low for me.

In short steep seas, the motion was a little quick for some people. In flatter water it was fairly quick.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*34'''' Dehler Optima 101: questions*

Thanks for your comments ... maybe not exactly what I''m hoping to find, but I may take a look at one when I''m visiting in Texas. Can''t hurt to see as many boats as I''m able...


----------



## boatmonkey (Jul 9, 2007)

I just bought an 87 and find it to be pretty well rounded boat. Comfortable and fast enough to impress at the club meets (PERF is 132-135 on Lake Michigan). I too replaced the traveller with a Harken rig.

You should be able to pick one of these boats up in good condition in the 30's to 40K depending on outfitting, condition etc and if you do, I'd say you will get a lot of boat for your money


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Boatmonkey-

Please don't go around reviving dead threads. It is considered somewhat poor manners to do so. This one was almost four years old..


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Boatmonkey-
> 
> Please don't go around reviving dead threads. It is considered somewhat poor manners to do so. This one was almost four years old..


Actually, for someone like me looking for information on this boat, any additional information is helpful. I get what you are saying if the topic is timely, such as next week's weather or the progress of a marina's repairs, or event at up-coming boat show, etc.


----------

